

CTIA CEO on Tomi Ahonen’s “outrageous & factually incorrect statements” - davewun
http://www.mobileindustryreview.com/2010/06/ctia-ceo-on-tomi-ahonens-outrageous-factually-incorrect-statements.html

======
protomyth
The source articles:

[http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2010/06/us-
vs-t...](http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2010/06/us-vs-them-
american-wireless-industry-come-meet-me-at-camera-3.html)

[http://www.ctia.org/blog/index.cfm/2010/6/24/Wow-Where-to-
Be...](http://www.ctia.org/blog/index.cfm/2010/6/24/Wow-Where-to-Begin-on-
This-One)

